# What is the name of this weed?



## Pedroat88 (Aug 20, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I don't seem to find a way to kill this weed.

Anyone knows the name to find the specific product to get rid of it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fronta1 (Jul 11, 2017)

Chickweed?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Maybe this will help you.

NC State Weed ID


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

What have you try? And, What products could you get in Ireland?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

English Daisy?


----------



## Pedroat88 (Aug 20, 2017)

Thanks to all for trying to help.



g-man said:


> What have you try? And, What products could you get in Ireland?


I have tried "Resolva Lawn Weedkiller Extra Ready to Use, 1 L" and "Evergreen Complete 4 in 1"
Here I can get Scotts, Evergreen, Resolva, Roundup, Weedol...



Ridgerunner said:


> English Daisy?


I agree with you, it looks very much like an English Daisy. Thanks for that!

I have found this website... http://www.lawnweeds.co.uk/weedkillers.html


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Pedroat88 said:


> Thanks to all for trying to help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I apologize I was not clear enough. Brand names are not that important as compared to active ingredients. Most of us are in the usa, so we are used to USA products. If you could get a liquid product it would be more effective that one mix with fertilizer (nitrogen).


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I did some google search and it was not easy to find. The evergreen product has: MCPA mecoprop-P and ferrous sulphate. Fertiliser NPK: 14-0-5

The resolva has: mecoprop-P, dicamba

Apparently English Daisy is a tough one to control. It will take multiple applications of a 3 way product. I found this online: 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.cwss.org/uploaded/media_pdf/6985-41_2008.pdf&ved=0ahUKEwiX1qrig-fVAhUB0oMKHUD4AekQFgg-MAE&usg=AFQjCNFa_1z91ixdtgpDeEsPeZ-czNYdJg


----------

